# the best of the Huelgas Ensemble



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The more I hear of this group, the more I admire them.

How about you? What are your favorite recordings by this group?

I'll start us off with a recording that I consider not just one of my favorites by them but one of my favorites by anyone:

View attachment 47866


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the Huelgas Ensemble and Paul Van Nevel! Along with the one you mention my most played would be this:










and if you're lucky and happen to spot the now deleted 15cd box of their Sony albums in replica sleeves, you should absolutely grab it:


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Besides the Dufay, I also have the Richafort Requiem:


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Antoine Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (probably my favorite Renaissance Mass). Available in two covers:



















I find their approach superior to that of the Tallis Scholars (who raise the pitch to help their sopranos).

One of the reviewers on Amazon helpfully writes:



> Thomas Morley wrote in 1597 that only Brumel and Josquin held the secrets to the older canonic techniques of the composers of the Prima Prattica. In an obviously sign of great admiration Orlando Lassus performed the Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus' over fifty years after Brumel's death. This is a monumental work written in no less than 12 parts yet has a tremendous immediacy that gives it wide appeal. During Brumel's lifetime even Ottaviano Petrucci published a book of his masses, and a number of composers wrote pieces honoring him on his death.
> 
> This is the World Premier Recording that produced such a stir when it appeared that it generated other 'me too' recordings by the likes of the Tallis Scholars and Ensemble Clément Janequin. Mary Berry writes a rather candid review in Gramophone magazine that is well worth quoting:
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

^That Newton edition of the Brumel is a reissue of this one, isn't it?:










I've got that in the 15cd box, and have pulled it out for another listen

I'm playing the "O Cieco Mondo" disc I recommended above right now

(though I must correct myself: the box set isn't replica sleaves - it has each original album as a separate disc with a small picture of the original cover on the back)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SimonNZ said:


> View attachment 47868


Yes, I have that! That is what a great box set is supposed to be.

What are your favorites there? I really enjoy the Brumel and the Lassus.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> ^That Newton edition of the Brumel is a reissue of this one, isn't it?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like there's a third cover. My guess is that that is the original.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

These two!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

^ That Agricola was one of my favorites from the box:

A few more I think are superb:
























Damn, now I have to play all these again - but its nice to be reminded


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Further to this thread. A few weeks back I compiled an Amazon wishlist of the Huelgas Ensemble's output.
These, together with the Brumel above, are my first purchases. Along with the 4 discs in my Vivarte set, I now have 5 of the discs featured in the Secret Labyrinth boxset, so I need to hunt down the other 10. Probably cheaper than buying the set which is currently over 100 pounds.

Anyway the 2 below are highly recommended. I've got a 5 disc set of the Sixteen doing various Eton Choirbook works and it's amazing. But this one is something special as is the Quinta Essentia.

I'm looking forward to working my way through their catalogue.


----------

